# Lizards > Chameleons >  Is this an appropriate chameleon cage?

## musicalKeyes

Well, I bought this bird cage from some relatives a while back, and they were using it for their ferrets, with tons and shelves, etc. It's been sitting around holding all my stuff, because I couldn't pass up the cage, but don't really want a bird right now. I do, however, very much want a chameleon. I've done a bit of research, and it seems to be more than big enough for the species I looked at, and would be easy to decorate. It's dimensions are 32" wide x 35" high x 21" deep, with 1/2" bar spacing. I can't think of anything that would make this _not_ work, as long as I get the mercury vapor bulb to reach the entire cage, a dripper system, and lots of plants, especially since the space between the bars is very small. What do you all think?

Some pictures:





Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Chameleons are better off in enclosures.  You need an enclosure to be able to keep the humidity in.  Even though it would be awesome to have a chameleon in that type of enclosure, they wouldn't do very well.

----------


## Sarin

I have no idea about the care requirements but I have that same cage. I'd be worried about all of the critters getting loose and the humidity escaping in that cage. Perhaps you could cover it in screen mesh and it could work? Again, not familiar with them, just thought I'd shoot out an idea.

----------


## musicalKeyes

Well, humidity's the thing I'm not sure of. Some sites say upwards of 70% with glass tanks, substrate, and big water bowls, while others say screen, no substrate, and only the dripper and misting, so I'm not really sure which way to go  :Confused:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

OPen caging will not work unless you can cover the cage up with the plexiglass, as they are a high humid species. And when not giving proper setup they depreciate fast since they are delicate

----------


## musicalKeyes

So I'm guessing all those screen cages hold more humidity than they let on? I guess I could cover all the sides in plexiglass, but I'd probably be better off buying a whole different cage  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Is there any species that doesn't need quite so high humidity?

----------


## Argentra

Chams are so hard to care for because they need the oddest combo: i.e. high humidity and almost total ventilation. So, full glass enclosures actually aren't very good for them. The way humidity is kept up, most often, is the use of lots of nice safe live plants, and constant misting.

That said, that cage COULD potentially work as a cham cage...but you'd want to wrap the whole thing in screening. Chams are insectivores, and not all of them will cup feed (i.e. eat from a food dish) so insects would be getting out left and right without screening. 
Also, if you're thinking of owning a cham, whatever cage you use, do a LOT of research and be SURE that the room/area you would put them in can maintain the proper temps! I got a cham not long ago, after building a great cage, doing all the research, and getting a ton of stuff...and I couldn't keep him because my apartment wouldn't hold the right temperatures without the AC or Heater being on all the time. They are a high maintenance and experience animal. 

At any rate, I had one of those cages once, and I used mine for my rats.  :Smile:  They adored it.

----------


## NYDragon

It may work but as the person above said, you would want to wrap screen around it.  Glass/plastic enclosure do not work for chams.  Most will die if kept in one.  They need the air flow of screen cages.  Most people hand mist 3 or so times a day for about 5 minutes each session or have a misting system set-up such as the mist king to keep the humidity at a proper level.  Chams are very sensitive when it comes to their environment so I would do lots of research first.  I love chameleonforums.com.  Lots of breeders and very experienced people there.  They are such cool reptiles but they do require a lot of work and knowledge to keep them thriving.  My friend has a veiled and had a melleri.  The melleri was a rescue and just couldn't pull through  :Sad:   They have such cool personalities, or should I say attitudes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I can't wait to get one soon.  Good luck!

Erin

----------


## kellysballs

That enclosure would work if like others said you wrap it in screening. Research will be your best bud when it comes to keeping chams. I recommend Florida Chams when you do get to the point that you are ready to purchase. They have great animals and they are super helpful when you have questions.

----------

